# Marinating a Brisket?



## chuck t (Jun 16, 2016)

My son is participating in a block party on Father's Day and was thinking about marinating a brisket.  He asked me and I don't know.  I'm not a huge brisket fan myself; too beefy tasting (if that makes any sense), so I thought I would throw the question out to the Pros.

Has anybody tried it?  If so, did it turn out good?  What's a good recipe? 

Or would an injection work better?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2016)

I think you will find that for brisket an injection would work better than a marinade. IMHO.

Why not do it simple & just rub with S&P. Let the meat shine!

Al


----------



## ckynick (Jun 17, 2016)

I am gonna have to agree with Mr Al, I have a many o times marinated a brisket and found it not to be as beneficial as you would think. Brisket's have such a long cook time it would be hard for any marinade flavor to stand up to it.

However, marinade comes cheap so it never hurts to try.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Another one to agree with the infinite wisdom of Mr. Al. Injecting is widely used in comps and in backyards. I am testing a new injection today. Well new for me. I'll post on this in a bit. Use the search function and see what ideas you can glean.


----------



## gary s (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh No  you don't need to marinade or inject in my opinion  Brisket should taste like Brisket.

Here are a couple of links that may help

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-the-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...st-on-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243295/texas-style-brisket

Gary


----------



## bbqwillie (Jun 18, 2016)

Chuck T said:


> My son is participating in a block party on Father's Day and was thinking about marinating a brisket.


3/4 of Texas just fainted! No need to marinade or inject. Brisket is about beef. S&P and smoke it up.


----------



## gary s (Jun 18, 2016)

Yep, if you remember "Sanford and Son"   I was having the big one.    Never understood why anyone would marinade or inject unless you are looking for a different flavor profile

Gary


----------



## chuck t (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies.  He decided that experimenting with a brisket is too risky for a block party and is going with Tri Tip instead.  He does cook a mean Tri Tip.

Thanks again.


----------

